# Tai Chi   Have you or do you practice it?



## Lon (Mar 19, 2018)

I will be taking my first Tai Chi Class at 2 PM today.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2018)

Good luck. Take it slow and remember to breathe! 

I've studied for 48 years, taught for around 40. It's pretty much been my life.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2018)

My dad said when he retired he was going to get into tai chi. He's 91 and he never did. He's involved in Senior Club that has had tai chi instructors there as speakers.
I think I should like to do that, but I'm more interested in something that moves a little faster. But I guess that just shows my impatience and probably also the ignorance about it. 

Anyway, there was a really good article about tai chi in the morning's newspaper "Young at Heart" insert. A 72-year-old woman has been teaching tai chi for 11 years and this is what she said about it. 

"'Tai chi is often called meditation in motion because it's seen as a slow, gentle dance' said that 72-year-old Chun, who has been teaching the exercise for 11 years. 'It developed in China centuries ago as a martial art. At first glance, tai chi doesn't seem very active, but it is: You're active on a higher level because your mind must be alert. Moving slowly is difficult; it requires suppleness, endurance, muscle strength and intense concentration.'"

And she also describes it as fluid, deliberate grace. That's what really caught my eye: Deliberate grace. It's so Zen.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2018)

Lon said:


> I will be taking my first Tai Chi Class at 2 PM today.



So, how did it go, Lon?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2018)

I took some classes many years ago Lon, and enjoyed it very much.  Hope you continue with your classes.


----------

